# DNP - Intereseting Article



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Doing some research on DNP and came across this article on it, http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13181-011-0162-6/fulltext.html. Worth a read.

Of the deaths recorded on DNP, the known dosage has always been over 2g. That's a bit of a weight off my shoulders as I had planned to just run 125g daily.


----------



## Countryboy (May 26, 2012)

then your dead all ready


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxy13 said:


> Doing some research on DNP and came across this article on it, http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13181-011-0162-6/fulltext.html. Worth a read.
> 
> Of the deaths recorded on DNP, the known dosage has always been over 2g. That's a bit of a weight off my shoulders as I had planned to just run 125g daily.


Love that your dipping your toes in lightly to begin with, but i personally think you may be slightly disappointed with 125mg per day.

I find 250mg per day fine for few weeks, but have been up to 750mg per day. This caused better results but the sweating and heavy breathing wasnt worth it.

I find 500mg per day just right now. still get awful night sweats and have to sleep on a towel but the daytime sides aint that bad.

I AM NOT recommending you jump onto 500mg by the way,


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> Doing some research on DNP and came across this article on it, http://link.springer.com/article/10.1007/s13181-011-0162-6/fulltext.html. Worth a read.
> 
> Of the deaths recorded on DNP, the known dosage has always been over 2g. That's a bit of a weight off my shoulders as I had planned to just run 125g daily.


Excellent find mate - well done!


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Countryboy said:


> then your dead all ready


Haha, my bad. 125mg


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

golfgttdi said:


> Love that your dipping your toes in lightly to begin with, but i personally think you may be slightly disappointed with 125mg per day.
> 
> I find 250mg per day fine for few weeks, but have been up to 750mg per day. This caused better results but the sweating and heavy breathing wasnt worth it.
> 
> ...


Cheers buddy. Did you start at 125mg and work your way up? What kind of loss did you have at that dose? Tbh I don't think I would ever run it beyond 250mg. The lowest recorded dose related to death, was 4.3mg/k, which would equate to roughly 390mg of DNP, so I don't fancy going anywhere near that, just to be on the safe side. Do you split your dose, or take it in one before bed?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

take your vitamins, electrolytes, T3, water and youll be fine, I was running 650mg for 30days in *July* and Im still here, just do it smart, plenty of water, control your temperature etc


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-22262487


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeh, seen that yesterday. She had some other underlying issues and was using other medication though. I don't and won't.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

I just posted this reply to the Daily Mail front Page thread in Gen Con

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2312986/Sarah-Houston-Banned-slimming-drug-DNP-kills-medical-student-coroner-attacks-online-dealers-target-vulnerable.html

Some lovely quotes in there from Doctors about not knowing the toxic levels - whereas a quick search on the medical journals will soon show you what the toxic levels are. Unbelievable.

However this kind of gives away that she was taking a huge amount of the stuff:

The evening before she died Miss Houston, a student at the University of Leeds, was breathing heavily, had yellow eyes and had two cold showers to try and cool herself down after complaining of feeling unwell.

Any of you guys ever had yellow eyes from it? I certainly haven't...

This will be the Daily Fail's new campaign, because someone died from taking too much of a potentially helpful drug. Will they run the same campaign for Paracetamol I wonder?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Wheyman said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-leeds-22262487


i bet she wasnt on 125mg a day lol bulimia, antidepressants + DNP, stupid girl

such a shame, she was so pretty


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Diggy, need some of your help with a potential cycle. Where can I get in touch with you?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

DiggyV said:


> Any of you guys ever had yellow eyes from it? I certainly haven't...


hah I had :laugh: after about 25 days on 500mg+ :blink:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Have gone up to 1g for some days in a row. Was like a zombie and didn't want to move.

Was pretty shredded afterwards though!


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

BetterThanYou said:


> hah I had :laugh: after about 25 days on 500mg+ :blink:


How much fat did you shift?


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

Foxy13 said:


> Diggy, need some of your help with a potential cycle. Where can I get in touch with you?


should be able to PM I think with 33 posts, if not my email is diggyv66 AT gmail DOT com, it is liberally posted on here any way for guys in your position.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> How much fat did you shift?


I think it was 14lbs


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> i bet she wasnt on 125mg a day lol bulimia, antidepressants + DNP, stupid girl
> 
> such a shame, she was so pretty


exactly ...


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

i only ran 250mg for 30 days and in the middle of course i got the yellow eyes and fingernails but i think that was due to low water intake for that day an high high cardio just missed a day and then wentback on after drinking loads of dioralyte


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Foxy13 said:


> Cheers buddy. Did you start at 125mg and work your way up? What kind of loss did you have at that dose? Tbh I don't think I would ever run it beyond 250mg. The lowest recorded dose related to death, was 4.3mg/k, which would equate to roughly 390mg of DNP, so I don't fancy going anywhere near that, just to be on the safe side. Do you split your dose, or take it in one before bed?


No at the time i was using 250mg caps so started with 5 days at 250.

Was rightly informed not to increase after two days just because 'you cant feel it' as the dnp actually accumulates in your system so i gave it the full five days. Then i upped to 500mg per day, one tab bout 8am one bout 5pm.

Tried taking them at night but when i say zero sleep i mean ZERO.

Im 3 days into dnp, ultra burn and t3 now and even though im still on 250mg (will up to 500mg in two days) my sleep is already completely ****. the sore throat is creeping in early too ;-(

Think the sore throat is the worst side of all for me.

sweating i can deal with, no energy can use caffiene, heavier breathing means no hiit cardio.

But the sore throat, if i manage to fall asleep ill wake up and have to drink pint of water,

The ulta burn stack i think is definitely helping with energy, and theres no doubt in my mind the sibutramine is a serious appetite suppresant as usually on dnp i wanna eat everyhting in sight, but thinking of eating makes me sick!

Good on a cut obviously but even protein shakes are making me feel ill, so if my cals suffer too much ill have to drop the ultra burn.


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Also on the yellow issue, I never got the yellow eyes but made the mistake of using white sheets one night and your sweat really does come out yellow.

Prob more of a male animal forum comment this but the 'man-muc' actually came out yellow tinted ha ha.


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

very interesting article thanks for posting, I've been wanting to read the "science" behind DNP for a while


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

I've been on it two days and my fingernails are going yellow.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

In on my second run now, day 9 at 250mg.

My main issue is disrupted sleep, I take dose upon waking

Day sweats are not that bad and I use the power stack for the extra boost.

What does a typical days diet look like for you @golfgttdi

P.s I think 125mg would also be disappointing for results


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> I've been on it two days and my fingernails are going yellow.


Are you using tabs or caps? Im using dhacks tabs and the two fingers i use to take out a tab have gone yellow ha ha, you sure this isnt happening with you too? two days in is crazy early to be turning into a simpson!

How much you on?


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

BetterThanYou said:


> I think it was 14lbs


Brave cnut running DNP in July


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> In on my second run now, day 9 at 250mg.
> 
> My main issue is disrupted sleep, I take dose upon waking
> 
> ...


Will upload full diet this evening if you like, dont have the exact numbers but it breaks down to roughly

2500 cals,

250g protein

250g carbs

60g fats,

Like i said these are rough but thats generally the numbers,

Im only 3 days into cutting, will reduce cals by bout 300 after few weeks. re asses from there.

Ive gone zero carb on dnp before on the advice of aus but the cravings took over big time, dominos got a call and the biscuit press was raped on more than one occasion.

I find the heat worse with carbs but i can tolerate the smaller cravings when i have some carbs in there.


----------



## Foxy13 (Apr 10, 2013)

shoulders said:


> i only ran 250mg for 30 days and in the middle of course i got the yellow eyes and fingernails but i think that was due to low water intake for that day an high high cardio just missed a day and then wentback on after drinking loads of dioralyte


How much weight did you lose?


----------



## shoulders (May 17, 2012)

Foxy13 said:


> How much weight did you lose?


i was 19stone at end of bulk but my water retention is rediculus i can fluctuate by a stone through a day so not the best figures but i cut down to 16.4 stone in 30 days (no water retention)


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

golfgttdi said:


> Will upload full diet this evening if you like, dont have the exact numbers but it breaks down to roughly
> 
> 2500 cals,
> 
> ...


Mine is currently

Meal 1 - (after fasted cardio) 40g whey shake with water and an apple or if no cardio 40g shake and spoonful PB

Meal 2 - 4 whole eggs and 2 whites

Meal 3 - Chicken breast with light flavouring and a satsuma

Meal 4 - same as meal 3

Meal 5 -Lean meat and green veg (broccoli and spinach)and a sugar free jelly

Meal 6- Either 50g whey blend and spoon of PB or 300g cottage cheese mixed with 1 scoop vanilla protein and spoon of PB

Taking all supps, vit c, T3, electrolytes etc

Sometimes if I get too hungry I will have a few nuts and for sweet cravings I have a can of vimto/fanta/coke all zero sugar

I use BCAA's when training

Ps I never count calories, just work roughly with macros

@DiggyV or anyone else, would you change anything around for better results??


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Mine is currently
> 
> Meal 1 - (after fasted cardio) 40g whey shake with water and an apple or if no cardio 40g shake and spoonful PB
> 
> ...


How much T3 are you using? Are you also on AAS?


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

G-man99 said:


> Mine is currently
> 
> Meal 1 - (after fasted cardio) 40g whey shake with water and an apple or if no cardio 40g shake and spoonful PB
> 
> ...


How much T3 are you using? Are you also on AAS?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

50mcg daily and started on Prop 100mg eod few days before DNP run, start my actual course next week so hoping for a decent recomp/rebound


----------



## nick-h (Nov 17, 2011)

guessing that's no\low carb diet, is there a benefit with DNP as I thought it helped you with carb digestion anyway


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Roughly 60g carbs from indirect sources.

I find if running DNP then most carbs ingested are burned up and are used to generate heat.

My thinking is why take them if that is the case, as surely its calories for the sake of heat and I'd much rather ingest calories that will be muscle sparring


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Mine is currently
> 
> Meal 1 - (after fasted cardio) 40g whey shake with water and an apple or if no cardio 40g shake and spoonful PB
> 
> ...


Mate, looks great. Macros are the key, particularly carbs when on DNP - 50-100g with emergency Lucozade on hand in case of mild hypos.  I run at 1-1.2g of protein per Kg, but I guess you me running higher than that?

Personally I am not a huge fan of apples (love them but not while on DNP), the fructose in them gets into the blood stream too quickly for my liking and I get bad sweats. If not on DNP ten no worries.

I make up my own W/O drink - 20g BCAAs and SiS Electrolytes - carbs mainly from Maltodextrin so are absorbed slower, but mean I dont crave carbs during the morning.


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

After 14 days 500mg and 2 750mg my eyes were ever so slightly yellower than normal. but no1 would have noticed, only cos i was specifically looking for it.

oh and 750 was rotten, after 250 for 4 days 500 is my sweet spot. its not a great feeling but benefits still out weigh sides. 750= house bound.


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2013)

golfgttdi said:


> Are you using tabs or caps? Im using dhacks tabs and the two fingers i use to take out a tab have gone yellow ha ha, you sure this isnt happening with you too? two days in is crazy early to be turning into a simpson!
> 
> How much you on?


Lol, you know what. That could be it!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

G-man99 said:


> Roughly 60g carbs from indirect sources.
> 
> I find if running DNP then most carbs ingested are burned up and are used to generate heat.
> 
> My thinking is why take them if that is the case, as surely its calories for the sake of heat and I'd much rather ingest calories that will be muscle sparring


Also some (not much) gets used directly for energy as DNP progressively stops cell processes the more you take. This is why if you go a little hypo from too much cardio, or much too low carbs a quick shot of lucozade does help. Although it becomes less efficient at higher doses as less gets through and more goes to heat.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi guys, of those of you that have used or are using DNP...have any of you used anything to help with sleep (or lack of it!) I'm thinking along the lines of 5-htp, I've used this in the past when suffering from insomnia, it really helped. Would it be ok with dnp?

golfgttdi - have you had any problems having the supp shipped to ireland? I'm looking to order some 

DiggyV - I emailed you yesterday re: your dnp spreadsheet...hope you dont mind my direct contact!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Dnp has to be the harshest drug if touched, I can't hack the sides but if you can then you can expect some good results!


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

ammo23 said:


> Hi guys, of those of you that have used or are using DNP...have any of you used anything to help with sleep (or lack of it!) I'm thinking along the lines of 5-htp, I've used this in the past when suffering from insomnia, it really helped. Would it be ok with dnp?
> 
> golfgttdi - have you had any problems having the supp shipped to ireland? I'm looking to order some
> 
> DiggyV - I emailed you yesterday re: your dnp spreadsheet...hope you dont mind my direct contact!


No problem on the contact, can't seem to see it buddy - can you resend.


----------



## ammo23 (Jul 13, 2011)

sorry to repost your email address, but did i get it right: diggyv66 at gmail dot com? :blush:

email resent - I checked for your email in responses through your profile!


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

I ran dhacks at 250mg for 1 week and couldnt hack the constant waking up at night with the bed/pillow soaked lol


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

yup all good. I'll check again shortly.



ammo23 said:


> sorry to repost your email address, but did i get it right: diggyv66 at gmail dot com? :blush:
> 
> email resent - I checked for your email in responses through your profile!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

Mr_Morocco said:


> I ran dhacks at 250mg for 1 week and couldnt hack the constant waking up at night with the bed/pillow soaked lol


Same I had to keep changing my sheets which looked very suspicious!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Just done fasted chest and tri's. Weight down but increased it to 5 sets each exercise, 15 reps.

Then did 30min cardio 12.5% incline treadmill 3.5mph.

Currently look flat and watery and worse than ever but that's the thing with DNP, results not seen until 7 days later after glycogen replacement!!

It does mess with your head though :cursing:


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> Just done fasted chest and tri's. Weight down but increased it to 5 sets each exercise, 15 reps.
> 
> Then did 30min cardio 12.5% incline treadmill 3.5mph.
> 
> ...


Big time mind **** mate isnt it??

last summer i ran a big cut for my mates stag in ibiza, diet was impecable, fasted cardio 5 mornings a week, RT five evenings a week.

Stopped dnp bout 10 days before we left, and i looked like absolute crap, (was still no carbs)

moved up to 6 litres water a day for days 10-6

7 litres a day days 5-3.

For last two days I cut to 1 litre, But ate as much carbs as i could get into me.

sipped water on morning of flight, and took two tablespoons of glycerin (manky if your wondering lol)

landed, ****ed bags in hotel and straight to beach, even my own mates were givin me the glad eyes ha ha, the difference was unreal!

always read threads here bout people saying same thing, it really does **** with your mind on it lol

Worth it in the end though!


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

golfgttdi said:
 

> Big time mind **** mate isnt it??
> 
> last summer i ran a big cut for my mates stag in ibiza, diet was impecable, fasted cardio 5 mornings a week, RT five evenings a week.
> 
> ...


Sure does mate, I actually feel fatter at the moment as everything looks loose around my stomach.

Got another 7 days to go yet and hitting it hard and then my cycle starts of tbol, test and tren so hoping the recomp effect will be great!

Will introduce my carbs steadily though over the next 7-10 days after stopping DNP

Will carry on doing some cardio but maybe 2-3 times a week


----------

